# Help on siding



## jjohn69 (Jan 1, 2010)

Hello everyone! I'm new to your forum. My wife and I bought a Frolic fixer-upper a few months back and have been having tons of fun working on it. I've gotten to the siding stage and could use some good advice. I've been in construction most of my working life and I'm a pretty good hand. I catch on pretty quick, but it's like everything else in life...it's hard to know all the little tricks of the trade if you've never seen it done before. I picked up my siding last week and soon figured out that it has to be applied from the top down, but I don't understand how one can hang it without using rivets or screws that will be seen. I don't want that. How does the top edge of the lower panel stay put without some type of fastener? You can see the work we've done so far by visiting our blog at N2Campers
Thannks,
Jeff Johnson


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

nice job. i reworked a '68 and did almost as much work to it. my siding was in good shape and the framing i had to replace was only minor so i did it from the inside. maybe some one else can give you more insite on it. i'd like to see more pictures when you're done. bob:thumbup1:


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

I can't help either but welcome to the site


----------



## jjohn69 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Glad to be here*



antigua said:


> welcome to the site


Thanks, we're glad to be a part of the forum. We can't wait to finish our Frolic and take it out on the first camping trip. We've had other campers, but always thought they were too much to haul around. We never could find a small one we thought was worth the money, so we decided to try our hand at doing a fixer-upper and putting it together the way we want. I just need a little guidance on the siding. I don't want to mess things up now. We've come to far for that.
Jeff


----------



## trixy (Dec 28, 2009)

Welcome to the forum jjohn69!


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome aboard :welcome:


----------

